# Gone to Peterborough



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi all,

We are off today to Paddy's field in Petrborough then on to the Show on Thursday and queries regarding rallies will have to wait till we get back and I don't know when that will be as we might go to Rutland Water after the show CCC rally, so see you all when we return in a couple of weeks  

Jacquie & John


----------

